# Car Boot Sales



## Cahir (12 Jul 2005)

Anyone know of any car boot sales in or around Dublin?


----------



## Merrion (12 Jul 2005)

Ballinteer (on Ballinteer Road near to Wesley College) hold regular car boot sales.


----------



## Cahir (12 Jul 2005)

Thanks,

Next question - Where's is Ballinteer in relation to the city centre?

Would prefer someone on the North/West side or even up as far as Drogheda.  Google is only throwing up sales that have already taken place.


----------



## peggybetty (12 Jul 2005)

There is a huge car boot sale every Sunday at Fairyhouse race course. Always gets a huge number of people. Best thing to do is ring the race course to find out more details


----------



## mo3art (12 Jul 2005)

Large car boot sale every Sunday just off the M1 at Balbriggan.  The second exit for Balbriggan (also known as the Naul Rd Exit).

Cross the bridge and just on the right hand side is the car boot sale.

Gets very windy so only worth your while if it's good weather!  But still and all, there is a market there too so it's not bad.


----------



## cathybun (12 Jul 2005)

I saw a sign outside Castleknock Parish for several car boot sales during July.  You call the Parish phone number to book


----------



## tallpaul (13 Jul 2005)

Last Sunday of the month in St. Joseph's Primary School of Tivoli Ave. in Dun Laoghaire. Usually pretty large with well over a hundred cars/vans.


----------



## Cahir (13 Jul 2005)

Mo3art,

Is that actually a boot sale?  I thought it was just a market.  I've been a couple of times and never saw any indication that it was a car boot sale.  Will pop up on Sunday to take a look again.


----------



## Queenspawn (13 Jul 2005)

You could always cut out the middleman and steal the stuff yourself


----------



## Cahir (13 Jul 2005)

Queenspawn said:
			
		

> You could always cut out the middleman and steal the stuff yourself




That could work!  Except I've a load of stuff I want to get rid of...


----------



## mo3art (13 Jul 2005)

Yep, it's a market and car boot sale.  The car boot stuff is generally down the back.  I've no idea what the costs would be but it gets very busy especially in the good weather.

HTH


----------



## Pexus1976 (14 Jul 2005)

There are 3 car booth sales/ Sunday Markets that I know off that are quiet good.

Santry Market
Balbriggan Market
FairyHouse Market 

Every Sunday


----------



## BlueSpud (14 Jul 2005)

Cahir said:
			
		

> That could work!  Except I've a load of stuff I want to get rid of...


You could always break into someones house & leave your stuff there.....

I cleared out my attic a couple of years ago & took a stall in the DunLaoghaire car boot sale.  You get close to nothing for your stuff, but you get rid of it.  I gave away a lot of stuff to imigrants.  

It was a fun day


----------



## madison66 (2 Aug 2007)

There's details of over 40 car boot locations in Ireland on www.carbootsrus.com including about a dozen in the Dublin area. There's also one at Central Remedial Clinic 
Vernon Avenue, Clontarf on 12 August.


----------



## herekitty (11 Aug 2010)

*Newbridge Car boot sale*

Anyone know of one in this area on Sunday 12th August.
Any info please, much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## truthseeker (11 Aug 2010)

Theres one in Naas Racecourse every sunday.


----------



## Sandals (11 Aug 2010)

Nass charge €2 to get into, well suppose to cover parking.  Only went in as big sign advertising bouncy castles. Over heard one stall owner saying she was reading on internet chap thats running the place getting all the money from enterance fee and also stopping the crowd from coming in. 15 minutes later we left, nothing there, castles were filthy dirty, ruined two year old good dress. Some sort of heavy grease mark. We were there on Father's Day. Did buy a lovely fresh cream bun from lovely young girl selling there after she gave my kid a free taster.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Aug 2010)

Sandals, I was there sunday a week ago and was not charged to go in - there was a guy on the drive into it, but he was just waving everyone on.


----------



## Sandals (11 Aug 2010)

Maybe its like the Claregalway Market, went there first Sunday it was opened (again for free castles, pet farm and face paintin), charged €2 to park, following week mentioned in Galway Advertised from Restaurant reviewer guy (he went to sample local foods) mentioned disappointment at fee. Was at the first ever Claregalway Castle Garden Festival 11th July and spotted the sign for the Market saying FREE PARKING.


----------



## piglet74 (18 Aug 2010)

hi, 

anyone any idea how much it is for a car or car and trailer to go into Balbriggan car boot sale, 

thanks


----------



## LM26 (23 Aug 2011)

Same question as original OP but for this Sunday..anyone know of any car boot sales in north dublin preferably? I have looked on a few websites but cannot see contact details for the Dun Laoighre or swords ones.

Thanks!


----------



## LM26 (24 Aug 2011)

Hey, I came across a carboot thread on another forum so heading to Malahide on Sunday for a car boot. Will try and close this thread if I can.


----------



## Leo (24 Aug 2011)

LM26 said:


> Will try and close this thread if I can.


 
You can't, only the thread starter or a mod can do that. No reason to close it anyway, others might have something to add in time.


----------



## horusd (24 Aug 2011)

LM26 said:


> Hey, I came across a carboot thread on another forum so heading to Malahide on Sunday for a car boot. Will try and close this thread if I can.


 
Can you post the thread? I'd be interested in knowing where these are located in north Dublin.


----------



## LM26 (24 Aug 2011)

Leo said:


> You can't, only the thread starter or a mod can do that. No reason to close it anyway, others might have something to add in time.


 

Ok thanks Leo


----------



## LM26 (24 Aug 2011)

horusd said:


> Can you post the thread? I'd be interested in knowing where these are located in north Dublin.


 
Hi this is the thread, it details sales all around the place but I was in luck there was one in north dublin this sunday!

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=73984115


----------

